# Showline GSDs - Have you seen this?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/1791...rman-shepherds/

These seem like German Show lines and they don't seem nearly as bad as some American GSDs I've seen.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You know what's bad?? That we look at that and say, "ah, that's not so bad."

I did the same thing when I first opened the videos-- I expected something "horrible." What I saw was pretty normal for quite a few of the Euro showlines I have seen. 
(NOT all of them.)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry, but if ANY of my dogs started moving like that we'd be heading to the vet for a barrage of tests and x-rays to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen american lines walk like that, it is sad if you ask me they are not even nice gaiting I have german lines and american lines and I am glad none walks like that having working lines and show lines is one thing but I would want a sound show line not one that looks like that


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

wow.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Well that is not how my Am/Can line moves but he liked them, he climbed on my lap and tried to sniff the screen, and he has never done this before. Maybe he thought they were clowns or showmen? I don't know but he was interested. He moves without being cowhocked, he has firm not shaky legs, and he single tracks. I think so far the worst about his movement is he throws out his front feet and pounces on everything. Hopefully he grows out of this but he has a strong rear. This is my personal opinion on a 9 mon old but I think it would be pretty factual.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What do you think of these? (don't mind me in the hot pink jacket)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otWzkL1dwL8


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I have to agree with Chris Wild. If I saw that dog outside of a show ring I would ask the owner if his back left leg was broken or injured. It appears shaky. It is painful to watch this dog walk.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At Nikon's first show I saw a puppy walk by and I thought it had a neurological disorder. It was severely cowhocked, legs quivering, walking on hocks, and dragging its feet. Much to my surprise and amusement when our number was called they were next to us in the ring!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I took in a female (Euro showlines) who was pregnant and had a litter at my house 9 days later. One of the pups had issues with her heart and when I took her to the vet school, they were VERY concerned about the way she moved. I had to explain that was not why she was there


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I've seen GSDs walking in similar fashion before. Watching the video, it appears as if these dogs have stifles that are just way too long. The whole back end looks unstable. Like if you bumped their hip, their hind end would just topple over.

Doesn't say 'working dog' to me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, first dog. The dog is seriously PULLING on the leash during the down and back. Can't judge the movement like that.

For those with working dogs, put them on leash and try walking them towards the helper while he is agitating the dog. Have someone videotape from behind. Would probably look the same (or close).

Also - the first dog is pacing on the go-around.

First dog is cowhocked.

Second dog is also cowhocked (not as bad as #1). On the down and back the dog is worked too slow. It's not until almost the end of the go-around that the handler picks up the pace and the dog moves more freely.

#2 dog does not have good rear extension.

Overall I think the dogs were moved WAAAY too slow. The breed is a trotting breed. A handler cannot walk while showing a GSD - not unless you have uber-long legs!!

JMHO


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauri, I agree but I'm such a noob at conformation I didn't dare say it lest I be way off. I'm not defending the dogs (again, I wouldn't know) but I agree they were not really shown properly at all. It appeared like one of the dogs (second dog?) really only gaited for a few steps out of the entire video. The dogs were pulling and hunching over and all over the place in general. Even when I show Nikon, who is just a pup, I am not *walking* in the ring. If they want to evaluate the dog's movement then the dog needs to MOVE!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't like shows but at least in Chile, with all the cra* and the fake körungs those dog would have been severely penalized.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If I did not know better, I would say those dogs were suffering from spine problems and nerve damage. 

Trotting dog or not, there is NO EXCUSE POSSIBLE for a *working* breed to walk like a drunken sailor with Parkinson's.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeWhat do you think of these? (don't mind me in the hot pink jacket)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otWzkL1dwL8


The dogs walk and run like they are carrying 20 lb weights on their butts.







I saw only a couple of them that seemed "normal" but otherwise they look very loose in the rear and not really agile.


----------

